# Sound Driver on Vista



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a PC that I had to downgrade from Windows 7 to Windows Vista for better performance but have ran into a small issue.

The motherboard is a Asus P4P800-E Deluxe model that was originally designed for Windows XP.

When the PC ran Windows 7 everything in terms of the OS and drivers worked like a charm. Even though the drivers were made for XP.

However, ever since the downgrade I have not been able to get sound from the PC. I installed the AC'97 driver for the PC, which worked on 7, and Windows states that everything is working correctly.

Even though Windows states sound is being played and is functioning, no sound is coming out of the speakers. The speakers worked fine previously.

Any ideas on what I can do here to solve this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you have any yellow or red marks in device manager? have you check the default playback device is set to the speakers. also make sure audio is enabled in the bios.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I can check the BIOS. No yellow marks in device manager.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you check the default playback is set right?

Might need to find a different driver. 

Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Device in question
Properties
Details Tab

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What type of usability issues were you having? Win7 is less a resource hog then Vista, my experience has been older systems run better on 7 x32 then Vista x32.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I as I was downgrading, I release that it was most likely Windows 7 Aero that was causing the issues.

The PC is doing a little better for performance though.

In terms of issues, was the mouse was quite laggy and the internet speeds were lacking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Aero would effect the mouse movement, network speed could be driver related.

Did you find the VEN and DEV numbers for the sound card?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Will any of these work for you? : Realtek


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> Did you check the default playback is set right?
> 
> Might need to find a different driver.
> 
> ...





Wrench97 said:


> Aero would effect the mouse movement, network speed could be driver related.
> 
> Did you find the VEN and DEV numbers for the sound card?


Is this what you're looking for?

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_0401




spunk.funk said:


> Will any of these work for you? : Realtek


The motherboard states that its a AC'97 driver. I can give those a shot though if you think they will work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VEN(Vendor) 8086 is Intel 

DEV(device) 24D5

Unfortunately http://www.pcidatabase.com/ appears to be down at the moment so I can't get the device name or possibly the driver.

Have you tried the Intel update utility ?
> Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VEN(Vendor) 8086 is Intel 

DEV(device) 24D5

Unfortunately http://www.pcidatabase.com/ appears to be down at the moment so I can't get the device name or possibly the driver.

Have you tried the Intel update utility ?
> Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Intel Realtek AC97 driver would be the correct one. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=8198&lang=eng&wapkw=realtek+ac97
Did you try uninstalling it and restarting? Then do as Wrench suggested and do the Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The updater from Intel only found a new chipset driver which I installed.

The sound driver they said was unknown.

I can try the one you posted Spunk.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Vista has Aero as well, but a less efficient version of it (compared to 7). 7 has better backwards native compatibility than Vista overall.

At this point if I were you I would remove the sound device and any software installed Reboot. AC97 is a specification not an actual hardware implementation. Realtek ALC 850 is the hardware specification under the AC97 spec. In other words a c-media 8738 card also carries an AC97 spec etc...

After you have rebooted the system will reinstall the default OS driver and basic hardware config. Try this ALC 850 driver here. No Guarantee but worth a shot. it's listed as Vista 32-64 compatible for ALC 850 under the AC97 spec.

Driver Details | Dell US


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a Realtek ALC850 chip
Here is a Dell driver for Vista> Driver Details | Dell US


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I uninstalled the one that was installed and tried both Spunk's suggested link and Wrench; both of which did not work as Windows now does not see anything installed.

It has now appeared in device manager as a unknown media device:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&CC_0401


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

You did say it was working in 7 was that with no realtek software installed? Just the windows 7 default MS provided drivers?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

REALTEK - Download driver for ALC850 and Windows Vista 64bit

realtek drivers.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^Worth a try! you never know.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ChronoGeek said:


> You did say it was working in 7 was that with no realtek software installed? Just the windows 7 default MS provided drivers?


 I believe I had the realtek software installed on Windows 7.



steve32mids said:


> REALTEK - Download driver for ALC850 and Windows Vista 64bit
> 
> realtek drivers.


Unfortunately this did not work. The download would actually never download.

I just tried a new download for Vista but same issue. It is installed, Windows sees everything as fine but no output.

I have gotten SoundMan to now work, however. More tweaking and I'll most likely get it sooner or later.

Any more suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

give this a try



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> ...


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

7 and Vista are near identical, save some file tweaks and UI/hardware handling/TCP_IP stack tweaks. So try the driver for 7 but when you install right click and install as admin.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll try Oscer's suggestion first and get back to you guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for the late replies...



oscer1 said:


> give this a try


Unfortunately it did not work.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i am kinda stumped on this one. but could try the driver here. ALC850.zip - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Me too. I have no idea what is happening.

I want to try plugging headphones directly into the motherboard to see how they play out.

I'll keep you updated.


----------

